# Data transfer: Nokia c6.00



## sardaukar (Dec 23, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I am experiencing a problem: Nokia C6.00 almost malfunctions: touchscreen does not work, my friends keep telling me they have problems hearing me, other minor problems as well. 
Since all my contacts were on Nokia C6 (only few in SIM card) - I do need to transfer contacts to SIM.
Tried to connect to PC and find any contact/sms - no results.
Tried to look for software that could do this, but either no software or a paid one.
Since this is out-dated Symbian, many advices for Nokai Windows phones are not for me.

Question:how to tranfer contacts from Nokia c6 memory to SIM?


----------

